# Using Uber without payment card



## gauss

Hello,

I want to use Uber as a passenger. Unfortunately, I do not have any payment card (I do have bank account, but I do not have any payment card since I do not need it). Is it possible to register in Uber as a passenger and connect my personal details with a payment card that belongs to my mother/father/sister/girlfriend?

Thanks in advance for the reply,
Gauss


----------



## anOzzieUber

I wouldn't see why not. I don't think Uber gives a rats arse when you create an account, just register your parent/sibling/friend with Uber and register it against your phone number.

Alternatively, and I hardly use PayPal, are you not able to sign up to this and transfer funds into it?


----------



## Casandria

You say you don't need a payment card, but since you want to use Uber, perhaps it's time to get one. Your bank can issue you a debit card fairly quickly and then you're not mooching off your family or girlfriend.


----------



## Showa50

gauss said:


> Hello,
> 
> I want to use Uber as a passenger. Unfortunately, I do not have any payment card (I do have bank account, but I do not have any payment card since I do not need it). Is it possible to register in Uber as a passenger and connect my personal details with a payment card that belongs to my mother/father/sister/girlfriend?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the reply,
> Gauss


Yes u can. 
It sound like you're not in the USA, here's a tip anyways. In the USA you can use Google wallet as a payment option. You can fund a Google wallet account with a bank transfer via Google wallet app.


----------



## limepro

Or just link your bank account to PayPal and add that as payment.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

Or, just get a prepaid card


----------



## Showa50

Disgusted Driver said:


> Or, just get a prepaid card


This I would like solid confirmation on. I keep on reading conflicting posts about whether or not a PP works.


----------



## Casandria

I have a Paypal Business Debit that the app kept trying to kick out as a pre-paid card, but once they confirmed my account, I didn't have any issue with it. Not sure how it would work with a true pre-paid, though.


----------



## Jake Miller

Go to your grocery store and get a FREE prepaid Visa card. (Green-dot) you can put money whenever you get groceries.


----------



## gauss

Thank you for all responses. 

I'm perfectly aware of the fact that I can simply get the payment card. But Uber is the only service I would use this card to and I'm not particularly eager to incur monthly fee in order to use Uber from time to time. That's why I asked you for help if I can use somebody's else card.

I'm not from the USA, I'm from Poland, but I asked you because I think that technically this is the same business in Poland, in USA and everywhere else.

It looks for me that Google Wallet is not yet available in Poland. 
I used PayPal once, but I'm not particulalry familiar with this.

I hope that Uber in fact does not give a .... about whose payment card I'm using and I would register with my mother's card. This is by far the easiest way for me.

Thank you one more time,
Gauss


----------



## gaj

As long as you enter a valid billing address for the credit card, I don't think they really care. 

g


----------

